# one of my exodon tanks



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

exodon paradoxus aka bucktoothed tetra (or sawtoothed tetra, depending where you are)


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That looks nice. You've got a lot of tetras. You breed them?


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

nope. in fact, there are no reports of successfully breeding these guys in an aquarium. i just buy them all when they come in. if my other friend doesnt beat me to them


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

idk who was asking about them, but this is my point of 5 or so per gallon. proven picture results from someone who keeps them.


what size tank is that? how many in there? great pics and tanks


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you do not want to do 5 per gal. the general rule is 1"/gal


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

not IMO with exodons. and 1"/gal is way outdated.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry not 5 per gallon, sometime like 2-3 per gallon.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

1 square inch per gal is the standard procedure based on bioload and aggression. however if you know what youre doing, you can definitely do more. however 5/gal is way too much for most people.


----------

